# Getting Started



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

I thought it would be a good idea to begin a Getting Started Rod Building thread to help out the community. Since I have never built a rod myself I was hoping someone more fitting could jump in with some helpful information for other beginners like myself.



What does one need to build a rod?



Where Can one get the supplies to build my own rod?



How much should one expect to pay for these supplies?



Etc....





Thanks,

AA


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

I think it wouldbe cool to be able to build your own rod, anyone with advice and knowledge of the subject, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

I will throw this out and as long as I am not overwhelmed everything will be ok but if anyone wants to learn I can show them just about all aspects of building a fishing rod, I have been building for 20 yrs and have built rods for a local tackle store years ago. I am in Niceville and should be able to show anyone the basics in a short period of time. (less than an hour) and answer any questions that you have after that you will find that you can find get very into making thing as simple or as detailed as you want. If anyone is interested PM me and we can work set up something.

Somebody Pm me and asked how much I charge, I may have mislead in some way that I would charge for this, No fee for good company and appreciative advice. and sorry if anyone thinks that I would want to get paid for help within our own.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

good thread.

First thing I did was ordering a free catalog form mudhole. I figure that wayI would become somehow familiar with tools , blanks, wrappers and other stuff needed to start building your own rod. So far that was my fisrt move. We'll see what happens next.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

video tutorials >>>>>>>>>>>>CLICK PLAY BUTTON TO START>>>>>>>>>>>>>



Part 1: [Cork Grips & Butt Caps] 



<embed src="http://www.mudhole.us/vid/Cork_Rear_Grip_480.wmv" width="520" height="480" autostart="0" showcontrols="1" type="application/x-mplayer2" pluginspage="http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/download/"> </embed>

Part 2: [Reel Seats & Foregrips]



<embed src="http://www.mudhole.us/vid/Reel_Seats_Foregrips_480.wmv" width="520" height="480" autostart="0" showcontrols="1" type="application/x-mplayer2" pluginspage="http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/download/"> </embed>

Part 3: [Spining A Rod]



<embed src="http://www.mudhole.us/vid/Spining_A_Rod_480.wmv" width="520" height="480" autostart="0" showcontrols="1" type="application/x-mplayer2" pluginspage="http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/download/"> </embed>

Part 4: [EVA Foam Handles]



<embed src="http://www.mudhole.us/vid/EVA_Handles_480.wmv" width="520" height="480" autostart="0" showcontrols="1" type="application/x-mplayer2" pluginspage="http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/download/"> </embed>

Part 5: [Wrapping Guides]



<embed src="http://www.mudhole.us/vid/Wrapping_Guides_480.wmv" width="520" height="480" autostart="0" showcontrols="1" type="application/x-mplayer2" pluginspage="http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/download/"> </embed>

Part 6: [Finishing Your Rod]



<embed src="http://www.mudhole.us/vid/Finishing_Wraps_480.wmv" width="520" height="480" autostart="0" showcontrols="1" type="application/x-mplayer2" pluginspage="http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/download/"> </embed>



MudHole.com


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

I always try to get supplies from a local tackle shop. They are mostly very helpful and deserve our support. If you do not have one(like me here in Memphis), Mudhole is good as is Acid Rod and I also get great service from Swampland in Louisiana. Cabelas has the odd good deal but you need to know what you want to order from them. The others i mentioned you can talk to their reps and they know what they are doing and can offer advice. Lance DuPre over at Swampland is the kind of guy you can call and say : i want a popping cork rod 7.5 ft long, spinning with split grips in cork, distance casting while wading using a 1500 reel loaded with 10# power pro. He will suggest a few blanks, the right size guides, and when you settle on that even give you the guide spacing for that application.

As to cost. Its cheaper than buying that custom rod in the store but not by much. I can probably get a good Shimano, Daiwa, Falcon or St Croix for what it costs me in parts for what i build from my local Dicks Sports.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is another site with some helpful info.



RodBuilding.org

http://rodbuilding.org/list.php?2


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Man I think this rod building section is awesome. I always have my rods built at some shop but looking at this thread has kind of given me an itch to learn how to do this.


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Me too...i think ill have to try to make one this summer.


----------

